# Barney cage



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

I have for sale the barney cage. I Originally bought it for my mice but it is much bigger than I expected. It's only three days old and in great condition. I am looking for offers around £35 Cambridgeshire


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Sold


----------

